# My visitors



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

Took my guests on a short tour along our beaches and to NASA's Infinity Science Center, then had a crawfish boil. By the way, they loved the crawfish my son prepared and the gumbo my wife made. Little Kaoruko loves blue berries a she got to pick some off my bushes. She was eating them with both hands. Let her and her brother Michiro, company president, ride my ATV which they like very much since, since in Japan, there is no land for that sort of thing. Hope to have them back next for a nature tour which is something they expressed a lot of interest in. Maybe take them on a tour of the Honey Island Swamp to see bird and alligators.

Reactions: Way Cool 17 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Great pictures! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

Man that's awesome. I bet you have gained a new appreciation of their culture. Not that you'd adopt it but like most all cultures, we can learn a thing or two from them. Now I am the first to say that there are SOME cultures I would just eradicate if I could lol, but the Japanese culture is not one of them. Thanks for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad you had a great time with them. Was awesome to meet you at the Blade show. Hopefully will see you again next year. I promise I will have some fancy stuff to show off next time...On a positive note I did sell everything I took with me haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice photos Robert! Glad you had a great time and your visitors had such a great visit, Thats a lot of pressure!.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert I am glad they like the crawfish!!! Great pictures and I am glad you showed them a good southern time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 9, 2015)

That is kind of funny. A friend of mine from Japan visited last year and they got the Kennedy Space Center tour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

therichinc said:


> Glad you had a great time with them. Was awesome to meet you at the Blade show. Hopefully will see you again next year. I promise I will have some fancy stuff to show off next time...On a positive note I did sell everything I took with me haha.


It was good to meet you also. Sounds like you had a great show if you sold out. I am proud for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert I am glad they like the crawfish!!! Great pictures and I am glad you showed them a good southern time.


We had crawfish and shrimp but they liked the crawfish the best with some good Lazy Magnolia beer from a local brewery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice photos Robert! Glad you had a great time and your visitors had such a great visit, Thats a lot of pressure!.


Your right about the the pressure but it was worth it because they are a very nice people who appreciate ever thing you do for them and let you know it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty hard not to please a bloke with a whole table of craw fish and shrimp! 

Looks like some pretty good hospitality you spoilt them with there Robert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2015)

bench1holio said:


> Pretty hard not to please a bloke with a whole table of craw fish and shrimp!
> 
> Looks like some pretty good hospitality you spoilt them with there Robert.


Honestly, their hospitality, while we were in Japan, was just as good. Their food was very different from ours but my wife liked it. Oh, by the way way, Kaoruko, sales manager, lives in Australia with her Australian husband but I can't remember where.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2015)

Very cool! It's hard to beat good crawfish, cold beer, and good company!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 10, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Honestly, their hospitality, while we were in Japan, was just as good. Their food was very different from ours but my wife liked it. Oh, by the way way, Kaoruko, sales manager, lives in Australia with her Australian husband but I can't remember where.



Robert, Does this mean they're steel is available in Australia?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2015)

bench1holio said:


> Robert, Does this mean they're steel is available in Australia?


Not sure if it is available there or not. They usually have one company in a country as their distributor. You could ask them on their facebook site I suppose. In the U.S. the owner of The BladeGallery Inc. , Daniel O'Malley, and another bladesmith are the exclusive dealers in this country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

